# DIY Live Rock



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

So after a few weeks of planning my new reef system up, I've decided I need to go to the next step. Agracrete Rock. I've heard of people using oyster shells and what not, but is it a necessary addition to the mix? I've heard of people using concrete, rock salt and aragonite sand and having success. It would just be much easier for me if I didn't have to scavenge for the shells is all. As I only need to make one trip to the local Home Depot (As I have to go anyway.) Input is welcome. Also, how long does the solution have to cure in fresh water after hardened? Thanks.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm interested in learning more about this and the dangers of making your own rock as well


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

as was discussed briefly in chat..i would not put anything involving concrete in any of my tanks.. after you buy all your supplies your going to have more money in this than you would if you just went and bought dry base rock..ive used lace rock at $1 a pound quite sucessfully with no issues.. my lace rock actually coralined up faster than my live rock

just try to save you some money and heartache..but its your tank.

Rick


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Where might one find lace rock?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Most Salt Water shops sell Base Rock, Lace Rock and now even the DIY Rock. Or there the always good MarcoRocks Aquarium Products
Or you can check this guy out, he does his own rock.
GARF.ORG - The reef aquarium place


----------

